# NCEES Sample Exam - #535



## mechdaddy (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a question about the PM Mechanical Systems and Materials question 535.

What equation was used for solving the Natural Frequency in the answers portion of the exam booklet? I'm not coming out with the same answer when using:

60/(pi*2) * sqrt (kg/W)

Anyone done this one?


----------



## patioshep (Sep 29, 2008)

What question is this ? #535 in the MD PM Exam is two aluminum channels buckling ? I looked at the other 535's and don't see it either ?


----------



## mechdaddy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry about that. The question is #535 in the MD section of the new NCEES book involving a turbo pump impeller. The exam book has the flange on the front cover.


----------

